# Browser



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it possible to get the stock HTC browser on aosp, this broswer sucks

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Get Dolphin mini instead.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Get Dolphin mini instead.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Yeah, with all the browsers there are available why would you want that one. To answer your question though, no it wouldn't be possible because it requires Sense afaik.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> Is it possible to get the stock HTC browser on aosp, this broswer sucks
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


I don't think its possible.

What do you like better about the HTC one? The Aosp one I actually like better but since you don't you could try some of the market ones. Miren and Dolphin I like. Opera is fast but don't think it can use flash.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

00negative said:


> I don't think its possible.
> 
> What do you like better about the HTC one? The Aosp one I actually like better but since you don't you could try some of the market ones. Miren and Dolphin I like. Opera is fast but don't think it can use flash.


Opera can use flash. 

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## musicnet356 (Jul 23, 2011)

So can Skyfire


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

No reason to use anything but Opera. Miren is beautiful but slow, Dolphin is fugly. Opera is the right balance.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

tekhna said:


> No reason to use anything but Opera. Miren is beautiful but slow, Dolphin is fugly. Opera is the right balance.


My favorites are Ninesky and Baidu. Both are fast as hell and support Flash.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Is it possible to get the stock HTC browser on aosp, this broswer sucks
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


There is sense framework built into the HTC browser, so its not possible, but there are alot of alternatives. I use a themed Dolphin Browser Mini.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I have just tried ninesky and it is good! But looks similar to dolphin mini. Are they all sharing code?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Skynyrd420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Maxthon....one of the best browsers for android imho.... ..tons of add ons, themes, advanced gestures....quick settings to change the UI string so you can watch any and all YouTube videos...its fast, can import bookmarks from other browsers...its the bomb... ...I will use it until I find something that is identical to Chrome


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Flash is unimportant to me. I use very few flash-based services anymore, and none on my phone. The ones I do, I have dedicated apps for, so flash-in-browser is unnecessary. Thus, Firefox is my go-to. Extremely powerful, and integrates with my desktop web experience perfectly.

Plus, with a Firefox addon and the Chrome-to-Phone app, I can have even more connectivity.  But, I realize that flash is killer for some people, so to each their own 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been using Firefox its okay not the best though

sent from my Thunderbolt


----------

